# Norfolk, VA, young M, B&T - very clean colors



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

At NACC, very nice boy with very clean coloring... 18 months old and 55 pounds. 

Adoptable Shepherd: Sarge: Petfinder


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm thinking he might have come in with a female there named Onika, she's soft-eared, but looks like she could be his mom or something, going by color.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

APBTLove, it's a huge help if you put the photo on (not just the link).


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Isn;t he a mix?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> APBTLove, it's a huge help if you put the photo on (not just the link).


My photobucket is full or I would have.. but I see you have a link from PF, how do you get the direct photo link to the PF photo? I tried, humor me lol :crazy:


Pam, why do you say that? I see no mix... Looks like a reverse mask to me, but I don't see anything but shepherd.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Highlight, copy paste right from petfinder. You can copy paste the whole page. I thought kids nowadays knew how to use these fancy things! :rofl:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Highlight, copy paste right from petfinder. You can copy paste the whole page. I thought kids nowadays knew how to use these fancy things! :rofl:


Really? LOL

No, I'm pretty computer illiterate... Took me forever today to realize something was unplugged, thus the internet was not on...

Thanks! That'll save me some headaches in the future.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

APBTLove said:


> My photobucket is full or I would have.. but I see you have a link from PF, how do you get the direct photo link to the PF photo? I tried, humor me lol :crazy:
> 
> .


I never copy these photos to my photobucket, all you need is the link for the photo. I just went to the petfinder site you listed. RIGHT clicked on the photo, and highlighted to copy the link. 

In this case it was http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/VA242/VA242.16929337-1-pn.jpg

Then I used the







button and put that link in.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got it down how to do it - this made it a lot easier, and I'm about to post a few more pups... Thanks again, really helps.


----------

